# castelo branco



## Rachel55

Hi, We are looking to buy land in Portugal and live on it in the self sufficiant life stlye. 

We are aware that there is more English spoken down south, and that is where we would like to go until we can get a hold of the language better, and we have been told that the more north we go the less English is spoken. However, we have seen a place we would like to go and view, but its in the centre of Portugal at Vale das Quedas, near Castelo Branco. 

Can anyone tell me what that area is like, especially when it comes to English spoken language around there. 

Also do Doctors and Vets there speak English ?

Many thanks


----------



## canoeman

If your intention is to move to Portugal, then finding a place that surrounds you with English speaking Portuguese will be difficult, anywhere, the South as you put it has more Expats of all nationalities but that doesn't mean more Dr's, vets or officials speaking English.

There are always English speakers somewhere in your local Health service same with Vets, finding the right place to live the lifestyle you want will be far more important and maybe more of an incentive to get a grasp of the language.

You'll come across English speaking Portuguese or other nationalities in the most unlikely places all over Portugal, less English in the North not really, it's been a centre for English trade, settlement and work for many more years than the South which is and has always been driven by the tourist trade.


----------



## Rachel55

canoeman said:


> If your intention is to move to Portugal, then finding a place that surrounds you with English speaking Portuguese will be difficult, anywhere, the South as you put it has more Expats of all nationalities but that doesn't mean more Dr's, vets or officials speaking English.
> 
> There are always English speakers somewhere in your local Health service same with Vets, finding the right place to live the lifestyle you want will be far more important and maybe more of an incentive to get a grasp of the language.
> 
> You'll come across English speaking Portuguese or other nationalities in the most unlikely places all over Portugal, less English in the North not really, it's been a centre for English trade, settlement and work for many more years than the South which is and has always been driven by the tourist trade.



Hi ye, we are learning it. I have two friends that live out there ( who dont know each other ) and they both say that there are more British where they are than most areas. I have also read that on most sites.

I was just wondering what that area is like specifically..Im not going to pin everything on whether drs /vets speak English. Just researching.


----------



## robc

Not wishing to provoke heated debate or argument, it crosses my mind that if English speaking is so important then why relocate away from the UK in the first place.

I hear Bournemouth can be sunny.

Rob


----------



## Rachel55

robc said:


> Not wishing to provoke heated debate or argument, it crosses my mind that if English speaking is so important then why relocate away from the UK in the first place.
> 
> I hear Bournemouth can be sunny.
> 
> Rob


Then perhaps you shouldnt have posted a reply. I meerly wanted to know if English was spoken, just so initially as we wont be as great at speaking it, so there are both English and Portuguese spoken until we get better at speaking the language. 

I was led to believe I would get some great information on this site, and not be bullied !


----------



## Rachel55

Rachel55 said:


> Hi ye, we are learning it. I have two friends that live out there ( who dont know each other ) and they both say that there are more British where they are than most areas. I have also read that on most sites.
> 
> I was just wondering what that area is like specifically..Im not going to pin everything on whether drs /vets speak English. Just researching.


So if there are some sensible people out there who would like to share their knowledge of the area to me I would be most grateful. Thank you


----------



## Rachel55

Rachel55 said:


> Then perhaps you shouldnt have posted a reply. I meerly wanted to know if English was spoken, just so initially as we wont be as great at speaking it, so there are both English and Portuguese spoken until we get better at speaking the language.
> 
> I was led to believe I would get some great information on this site, and not be bullied !


Also Rob C didnt you read my last reply to the other person...Im researching..Im not going to pin everything on if the drs/vets speak English. Dont bully people. how dare you


----------



## anapedrosa

I believe that in most areas of Portugal you will find that most professionals speak some level of English. I know that this is a large generalization, but English is a required language in school and professionals tend to have additional school years. This is usually sufficient to start out as you learn, immersion in Portuguese will certainly speed up an effort to learn the language. However, for Doctors and Vets, it could be useful to search out an interpreter, or at least someone who can translate if needed to get you through any situations where you need help. Certainly in a stressful situation or emergency it is reassuring to be able to speak in our native language.

I think the reaction that you're getting here may be that some English speaking people arrive in Portugal with an 'expectation' of English. 

I think the challenge you may be facing is that the lifestyle you are looking for suggests a rural setting and it is in urban areas that I would expect to find sufficient choice to be certain of finding English speaking Doctors and Vets.


----------



## Rachel55

anapedrosa said:


> I believe that in most areas of Portugal you will find that most professionals speak some level of English. I know that this is a large generalization, but English is a required language in school and professionals tend to have additional school years. This is usually sufficient to start out as you learn, immersion in Portuguese will certainly speed up an effort to learn the language. However, for Doctors and Vets, it could be useful to search out an interpreter, or at least someone who can translate if needed to get you through any situations where you need help. Certainly in a stressful situation or emergency it is reassuring to be able to speak in our native language.
> 
> I think the reaction that you're getting here may be that some English speaking people arrive in Portugal with an 'expectation' of English.
> 
> I think the challenge you may be facing is that the lifestyle you are looking for suggests a rural setting and it is in urban areas that I would expect to find sufficient choice to be certain of finding English speaking Doctors and Vets.



Thank you for your response, you know exactly where I am coming from. Its almost as though there are some who are snobbish and want to put others down instead of sharing their knowledge and wisdom like you.

Thanks again for your reply, its very helpful.


----------



## canoeman

Sometimes it's also up to poster on how they phrase a question, and remember this is a forum with members all over Portugal but not necessarily exactly where your looking for an answer, there could well be dozens but if there not member your not going to get specific answers.

For me it's the place that's important and most services you require where your more likely to get English spoken are centralized in your Regional Camara and as Ana says the more rural the less liklehood, but there still there, our Junta for example no one speaks English, but one of the ladies that works in kitchen doing the meals on wheels service English is perfect. So will help out when I get really stuck.


----------



## Rachel55

canoeman said:


> Sometimes it's also up to poster on how they phrase a question, and remember this is a forum with members all over Portugal but not necessarily exactly where your looking for an answer, there could well be dozens but if there not member your not going to get specific answers.
> 
> For me it's the place that's important and most services you require where your more likely to get English spoken are centralized in your Regional Camara and as Ana says the more rural the less liklehood, but there still there, our Junta for example no one speaks English, but one of the ladies that works in kitchen doing the meals on wheels service English is perfect. So will help out when I get really stuck.


Ye, I was just wondering on the off chance if there was anyone who knew any info about that region, I didnt expect there to be people who necessarily live there, just maybe who may have lived there in the past or visited or knew people that live there perhaps, just on the off chance someone may have known anything about that region...thought it was worth asking. you never know.

Its only because we've seen something that might be worth going to pay a visit, but I guess it will be best to go and check it out for ourselves, thought people may have given us a heads up if they knew that area. But I guess, if its ticks all the boxes then once you are submerged into their way of life, people do tend to pick up languages better when you are living there, than just learning it at home.

Thats great that they help, people are always willing to help I think if you are seen to be trying.

Thanks


----------

